
Fanon versus Canon (2015) - Tomte
http://www.whitehound.co.uk/Fanfic/fanonvscanon.htm
======
kldaace
Boy was I disappointed when this was not about Frantz Fanon.

~~~
knolax
I thought it was about Canon the printer company.

